# sterlite tubs for breeding



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

Hi, I have to ask, is it ok to breed/keep fish in sterlite tubs, or other plastic tubs? I put a convict as a test pilot in one last week and he seems fine. Is there any reason I should not do this? I have some fulu's that need a bigger tank for breeding, and would much rather save the money for a larger aquarium build project I have coming up for frontosa's.

Thanks as always, B.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

I grow out Calvus fry in huge rubbermaid/sterilite tubs all the time w/no problems.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

As long as there is some sort of filter and its cycled . I used them for my DIY sump with no ill effects , and lots of people use them for various things with their fish . Basicly the same as a small tank except you cant enjoy the fish as well .


----------



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

BioG said:


> I grow out Calvus fry in huge rubbermaid/sterilite tubs all the time w/no problems.


 How big? The largest I can find here are about 55 gallons, by no means small, but I would love to find a 100 gallon :drooling: I would use it to grow out my fronts till I have the cash for a more viewer friendly tank.

thanks for the info!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

For the bigger tubs, give them a test fill: You may need to build a wooden frame to keep the tub from bulging out the sides. Also, put some foam underneath so that the bottom is supported evenly.

For something around 100 gallons, I'd look into a Rubbermaid stock tank.

Also, glass tanks can be had cheap when breeders either upgrade their "fish room" or cash out of the hobby. Not quite show quality, but they hold water, and you can appreciate the fish a bit more. Check the classifieds on a local fish club website. I paid $30 for a 40G Long, and $40 for a 55G last winter.

-Ryan


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah I would use tubs temporarily, but to grow fronts you could build a Ply wood box and drop a pond liner in it for really cheap, and while you're at it make it 2oo gallons!


----------



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

BioG said:


> you could build a Ply wood box and drop a pond liner in it for really cheap, and while you're at it make it 2oo gallons!


 Thanks, I have been considering the plywood box, since I used to build car stereo systems, I suspect I would get it done quickly. However I am almost thinking I might as well do the plywood, with one front window and coat it with resin. I saw a tech on that, but didn't catch what kind of resin, and or epoxy's were used. Anyone know?

I've gotta say I love the simpleness of just building a box and dropping in a liner though. What thickness plywood would you recommend for a 200 gallon box?

Thanks


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

That is a 300 gal Rubbermaid Stock Tank I bought from www.tractorsupply.com they also come in 100 gal and possibly some inbetween sizes...


----------



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

Toby_H said:


> That is a 300 gal Rubbermaid Stock Tank I bought from www.tractorsupply.com they also come in 100 gal and possibly some inbetween sizes...


 Those are some happy looking oscars 

That site seems to have the best price I have seen yet for those tubs. I am going to check our local farm super store in a few days to try and keep it local, but if the price difference is grandiosa I will likley buy from said website. Although I am still considering the plywood box for economy... Decisions decision, anyways, Thanks!


----------

